# My Love Affair Is No Longer A Secret ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

And here is the story of my love affair ... in just one picture.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:crying: I love that picture:wub: Marie you need to have it framed, and give it to Félix for Christmas 
Marie your beautiful girlfriend, inside and out. Snowball you might be the other man but I'm sure your papi, wouldn't mind:wub:

shhhhhh I'm also am having a love affair:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :crying: I love that picture:wub: Marie you need to have it framed, and give it to Félix for Christmas
> Marie your beautiful girlfriend, inside and out. Snowball you might be the other man but I'm sure your papi, wouldn't mind:wub:
> 
> shhhhhh I'm also am having a love affair:wub:


Paula, I decided to share the picture here because it is so well liked on my FB page. I have the color version, too. 

By the way ... Happy Sweetest Day!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

That's a beautiful photo!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You both are absolutely stunning. It reminds me so much of a picture of Elizabeth Taylor and her maltese:

http://johnmadigan.tripod.com/images/liz_taylor.jpg

Beauty is always classic and timeless.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Secret? I think we always knew you love you Snowball with all your heart...Just as I adore my MiMi, and each of us will happily confess our absolute devotion to our little fluffs. I know Alan would not be surprised, he is quite content to be second to the princess bitch.
It is a very beautiful picture for sure.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes, Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK, Marie, I just have one question. Was you love affair with Snowball EVER a secret??? Not to those of us here on SM -- that's for sure. 

I do love this picture of the 2 of you. So sweet.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Worst kept secret, evah!!!!! Anyone who doesn't know who your secret "man" well little man is, must be deaf, dumb and blind. :blink::HistericalSmiley: I love that shot, Marie...it's so mysterious. Looks like an ad for a movie!!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Great photo.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Beautiful picture! But the "secret" is out Marie!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Most beautiful picture ever. Love it.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marie I have always loved this picture of you and Snowball.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! It really is one of those photos that you know you will always cherish - it's perfect!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

That photo is absolutely one of those examples of " A Picture is worth a Thousand Words".... Love it!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL, I agree it's not a secret and no secret it's a beautiful photo too.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Beautiful photo of you and Snowball, Marie!

Often a picture can tell more than words...!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Beautil photo!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lou's Mom said:


> That's a beautiful photo!


Thank you so much, Donna. :tender:



wkomorow said:


> You both are absolutely stunning. It reminds me so much of a picture of Elizabeth Taylor and her maltese:
> 
> http://johnmadigan.tripod.com/images/liz_taylor.jpg
> 
> Beauty is always classic and timeless.


Thank you for the lovely compliments, Walter. :tender: 

I tried the link you provided several times and it was a blank page. So, I googled John Madigan's and Elizabeth Taylor's name and then came up with a picture. Is the photo below the same one you saw? 

I felt so sad for Daisy when Elizabeth's died. Liz said that ... "Sometimes I think there is a person in there" ... and, she said that she would talk to Daisy for hours.

Just yesterday, before posting the picture ... I was sitting on the bed talking to Snowball. I always tell Snowball how much I love him ... however, I guess the tone of my voice sounded a little more ... well, I don"t have a word for it. Snowball was looking at me so lovingly ... and, just out of the blue ... a tear was falling out of the corner of his left eye. Only one tear. And, then he came right up to me and kissed me. I will never forget that moment.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is the picture. That is an amazing story. Give him a little kiss on his nose from me.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Secret? I think we always knew you love you Snowball with all your heart...Just as I adore my MiMi, and each of us will happily confess our absolute devotion to our little fluffs. I know Alan would not be surprised, he is quite content to be second to the princess bitch.
> It is a very beautiful picture for sure.


Thank you, Sylvia. :tender: Well, you know what? I think I come in second to Snowball with Felix. I have to laugh because he said we weren't getting a dog. Yeah, right. :HistericalSmiley: 



Matilda's mommy said:


> Yes, Elizabeth Taylor


I will always think she was the most beautiful woman. Most movie stars of today just don't seem to have the same kind of glamour. 

Yes, Elizabeth had her many husbands ... but, we were not in her shoes. Despite it all ... I believe she had a heart of gold ... especially as she matured in age. She did a lot of charity work and did a lot of it in silence. 

Years ago, when I was very young, I was told I looked like her. Those were the days when I dyed my hair black (I am a natural brunette) and I wore my hair a lot like hers, too. However, I was also told by others that I looked like Jacqueline Kennedy ... so, go figure. Again, I think it was my hairstyles and how I dressed. Years later, I don't know who I might look like. Oh, I know ... I look like myself! :HistericalSmiley:

Only Elizabeth Taylor had those gorgeous lavender eyes though. When she was married to John Warner and when they lived in Virginia ... they would have a barbecue and invite the local Virginia folks to their farm for the afternoon. I regret now I didn't go ... but, several of my friends who did attend those picnics ... said her eyes were that beautiful lavender color. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> OK, Marie, I just have one question. Was you love affair with Snowball EVER a secret??? Not to those of us here on SM -- that's for sure.
> 
> I do love this picture of the 2 of you. So sweet.


Well, Lynn ... now that you ask, and to answer your question ... nothing is a secret these days. Especially with social media.:HistericalSmiley:




lydiatug said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you, Lydia. :tender:



Snowbody said:


> Worst kept secret, evah!!!!! Anyone who doesn't know who your secret "man" well little man is, must be deaf, dumb and blind. :blink::HistericalSmiley: I love that shot, Marie...it's so mysterious. Looks like an ad for a movie!!!


Wow ... I wonder what kind of movie ad! LOL


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful pix Marie.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- what a sweet story about Snowball and the little tear. So touching.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

That's a great picture, Marie--I love it!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Such a beautiful picture! So much love. :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww that sure is a sweet photo.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Beautiful. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:cryingh Marie, little Snowball is a gift from God wrapped up in beautiful white fluff:wub: he loves you so much:wub: the tear..... well I think God made that tear in Snowball's eye just so you would know how much your little Snowball loves you, and God loves you.
What a beautiful memory you will always have.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Ann Mother said:


> Great photo.


Thank you, Pat. :tender:



sherry said:


> Beautiful picture! But the "secret" is out Marie!


Thank you, Sherry. :tender: Well, you know how social media is ... one can't keep a secret these days. :HistericalSmiley:


mdbflorida said:


> Most beautiful picture ever. Love it.


Thank you, Mags! :tender:


sassy's mommy said:


> Marie I have always loved this picture of you and Snowball.


Thank you, Pat. :tender:



Summergirl73 said:


> Absolutely beautiful! It really is one of those photos that you know you will always cherish - it's perfect!


Thank you, Bridget. :tender:



Maidto2Maltese said:


> That photo is absolutely one of those examples of " A Picture is worth a Thousand Words".... Love it!


Thank you, Terry. :tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> LOL, I agree it's not a secret and no secret it's a beautiful photo too.


Thank you, Brenda.:tender:



Alexa said:


> Beautiful photo of you and Snowball, Marie!
> 
> Often a picture can tell more than words...!


Thank you, Alexandra. :tender:



donnad said:


> Beautil photo!


Thank you, Donna. :tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> That is the picture. That is an amazing story. Give him a little kiss on his nose from me.


I kissed Snowball on his nose and told him the kiss was from his Uncle Walter. :wub:



TLR said:


> Beautiful pix Marie.


Thank you, Tracey. :tender:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- what a sweet story about Snowball and the little tear. So touching.


Lynn, one of the things I was talking to Snowball about was my beloved grandmother. Often there is something Snowball will do ... like the way he blinks his eyes or looks at me that reminds me of my grandmother. I could swear my Grammy is sending me messages through Snowball's eyes ... and that she is looking over me, with love. :heart:



kd1212 said:


> That's a great picture, Marie--I love it!


Thank you, Kim. :tender:



mfa said:


> Such a beautiful picture! So much love. :wub:


Thank you, Florence.:tender: Hugs to you and beautiful Pearlan. :wub:



Furbabies mom said:


> Aww that sure is a sweet photo.


Thank you, Deb. :tender:



Deborah said:


> Beautiful. :wub:


Thank you, Deborah. :tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :cryingh Marie, little Snowball is a gift from God wrapped up in beautiful white fluff:wub: he loves you so much:wub: the tear..... well I think God made that tear in Snowball's eye just so you would know how much your little Snowball loves you, and God loves you.
> What a beautiful memory you will always have.


I believe what happened between Snowball and I ... is yet another lesson and reminder ... as to the how deep the feelings are felt by our precious fluff babies. And, I believe our fluffs understand so much more than some people realize. 

Our fluffs are not just dogs ... they are beautiful angels from Heaven above.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Stunning. The both of you.
Xoxoxoxoxoxxo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

KAG said:


> Stunning. The both of you.
> Xoxoxoxoxoxxo


We love you, Kerry.:heart:


----------

